# C'mon everyone, show your Christmas gift projects



## Brmorgan (Dec 4, 2009)

I made this quilt/blanket hanger for my mom yesterday and today:







The back board is a piece of Birch that's _just_ started the spalting process - the white rot has bleached out parts of the wood but it isn't unsound yet, and no black demarcating lines have formed either. Not a remarkable piece but it has some character. The front bar piece is a piece of knotty Juniper. This stuff is incredibly difficult to plane down. It chips and tears out like nobody's business in my thickness planer, no matter how light of a pass I take. It's manageable on the jointer if I take maybe 1/64" per pass off, and feed VERY slowly. Oddly enough though, the router cut glass-smooth every time. And yes, all my knives were/are sharp! I even changed the planer knives out just to make sure. The juniper takes a sanding and finish extremely well though. I have two coats of Tung oil on everything here so far, and you can see how much it made the Juniper's color and grain pop out. 






The clamping knobs are made from some Birch root burl scrap pieces. I put a threaded insert in each one, and drilled each end of both the backer and clamp bar, and installed one of those headless bolts that have wood threads on one end and 1/4" machine threads on the other in each end. I forget what those bolts are called. Handy buggers though. 

I can't take credit for this design - I've seen many similar ones before, not the least of which was one that Woodshop here showed in the "what are you building..." thread. Just kinda copying them out of memory. If I remember right though, Woodshop's had threaded wooden dowels and nuts at the ends to clamp the bar down.


Anyway, let's see those projects!


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 4, 2009)

*Nice job Brad!*

You are sure handy with that woodworking!Nice to get something made by someone for Christmas.Talking about quilting,those ladies are worse than chainsaw collectors.It really is amazing what they can do though.
Lawrence


----------



## BobL (Dec 4, 2009)

That's very nice design Brad. I like the way the two whirls match the two bumps on the birch.

As for making Xmas projects - that would be nice. The paper shuffling and HR notches seemed to have gone up a cog or two in the last few months, time for anything seems to be just slipping through my fingers.

Dang and the engine to make the fuel to drive the bodily engine (aka the coffee machine) has just died! 

Not so cheers!


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 5, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> You are sure handy with that woodworking!Nice to get something made by someone for Christmas.Talking about quilting,those ladies are worse than chainsaw collectors.It really is amazing what they can do though.
> Lawrence



Thanks. About the quilting, tell me about it - my mom only got into it a couple years back and she already has a whole room dedicated to it (my old bedroom, ironically). Pretty much everyone even in the extended family has one made by her now, though to be honest I have no idea how or when she gets it all done. What got her into doing it was when our church decided to start putting together "overnight bag" types of things for Child Protective Services to give to the kids they occasionally have to remove from homes. They make different ones for different ages and genders, and they have things like a toothbrush, age/gender appropriate toys, maybe a book, some pens or crayons, and who knows what all else - but every one has a handmade quilt or blanket from the church ladies. CPS has been really happy with it since it's taken quite a load off their backs locally, and this way the kids have some things that they can at least keep for their own no matter where they end up. It's amazing how much free materials get donated for it once word gets around too.


----------



## Kicker_92 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm working on a my first carving project for my wife for christmas, but since she checks out this forum I'll have to wait until after christmas to post any pictures.

What grit did you sand too on that birch before the first coat of tung oil?


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 5, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> You are sure handy with that woodworking!Nice to get something made by someone for Christmas.Talking about quilting,those ladies are worse than chainsaw collectors.It really is amazing what they can do though.
> Lawrence


As I sit I can see three quilts, and other quilty stuff!!!! I know there is more,,,afraid to look!!
Yup its worse than CAD!!!
I found her stash and that stopped the teasing about my CAD!!!!
Chainsaw parts bills no longer get me 'The Look'
Brad you do nice work!!
I have nothing on the go but did a door stop the other day.
Not worth posting that.


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 5, 2009)

The birch backer board and the juniper piece were sanded to 220 grit with my 1/4 sheet palm sander. The knobs were sanded at 3500 RPM on the lathe with 320-grit emery roll. On that note, if you haven't tried it, emery roll is THE best stuff for sanding on the lathe. It comes in every grit imaginable and you can get it in very long rolls of hundreds of feet if you want, and sometimes even different widths. I keep a few different grits on hand, usually 60, 100, 150, 220, 320, and sometimes 400. It's easy to just tear a 6" piece off of a roll and it even tears endwise into narrower strips easily, to get into tight areas. It's also thicker and sturdier than regular sandpaper, and doesn't transmit heat through to your fingers as quickly. Anyway enough about that!

Bob, if you have to make doorstops you must not have enough saws kicking around yet! I have a couple that likely aren't going to run anytime soon and would make mighty fine doorstops or rowboat anchors!


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 5, 2009)

I have not started on the Christmas projects yet. I do have a couple things that I have put together for the local volunteer fire departments silent action to go with all the quilts that will be there. Both my “mom” and “step mom” work together to make some of the quilts. (Much better then the earlier years) and yes they have more quilt stuff then I have sawmill stuff.


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 5, 2009)

*Chainsaws and Quilts*

Brad and bigbadbob
I have told my wife about what you made for your Mom Brad,she was impressed.Bigbadbob I am taking it that your wife is a quilter as well.My wife started a couple of years back as well.She loves it,but most of the ladies are quite a bit older than her.According to my wife any of us fellas that collect chainsaws and their partners or Moms quilt well the chainsaw collectors just went up a notch.Finally she has saw the light.Any body want to start collecting chainsaw quilts, HAHAHA!
Lawrence


----------



## BobL (Dec 5, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> Brad and bigbadbob
> I have told my wife about what you made for your Mom Brad,she was impressed.Bigbadbob I am taking it that your wife is a quilter as well.My wife started a couple of years back as well.She loves it,but most of the ladies are quite a bit older than her.According to my wife any of us fellas that collect chainsaws and their partners or Moms quilt well the chainsaw collectors just went up a notch.Finally she has saw the light.Any body want to start collecting chainsaw quilts, HAHAHA!
> Lawrence



My wife is also a quilter, and a jewelry maker (she has her own vice and her own Dremel!) as well as being mad about horses!


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 5, 2009)

*Geeeeezzzzz!*

Sorry about that Bob L didn't realize your partner was into the quilts as well.I read your post off to my my wife,her reply, Alright ! Brad has really started something now.I'm going to have a look and see what sort of Stihl,Husky and all other chainsaw manufacturer logo fabric there is out there.Chainsaw quilts,I wonder if CQAD-Chainsaw,Quilting,Addiction,Disorder exists.LOL!
Okay Brad, Sorry for messing with your thread!
Lawrence


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 5, 2009)

Heh, you'll likely need to ask SlowP or another of our few female members about that! I can't imagine one human being having enough time for both of those AND sleeping and eating though!


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 5, 2009)

My wife made me a very very nice outdoorsy type of quilt to keep me comfy, lots of hours into it.
But darn I bougt a nice boat today with a cracked block!!!
PROJECT!!!
Get that saw going Lawrence??
Brad get the 1-62 runing??
Got to Jred runing Friday.


----------



## glennschumann (Dec 5, 2009)

The nice thing about having a housemate who is into quilting would be that if she came home with a new Husqvarna sewing machine... that makes it kind of a given that you can go get a new Husqvarna too.


----------



## peterupnorth (Dec 5, 2009)

*Couple firewood projects for Xmas*

Some great stuff there....that juniper wood is exquisite! 

I was out gathering firewood a month ago and noted that some of the pieces I'd dragged in could be more than just kindling.
While slicing up some of that dried up old spruce discovered the most stable wood on the inside. This adds a new twist to just going out to search for dry stuff. ....course the painting displays some of the nice things one sees when its -50F.


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 6, 2009)

Peterupnorth, those are both nice pieces. 
I see where west coast juniper is planning to get a new mill up and running in Chiloquin Or. with up to 65 new jobs. Best news I have heard of in the industry out here. I picked up some 8x8x8 fence post from that west coast juniper had at the local farm store, took them home, and milled them up into lumber. Not to bad at $12.00 each.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 7, 2009)

BobL said:


> My wife is also a quilter, and a jewelry maker (she has her own vice and her own Dremel!) as well as being mad about horses!



My wife has been a quilter for many years. When our son moved into his own place, I converted his bedroom to a quilting room for the wife. I even installed a cork floor so it would be easy on her feet when she stands for a long time. Our neighbor two doors down bought the house between us and converted it into a quilting house, now that is hard core quilting. We have saws, they have sewing machines. For her B-day I bought her this small Singer sewing machine because it was made the year she was born. Quilters are as bad about sewing machines as we are about chainsaws. At last count, my wife has more sewing machines than I have saws.

As for Christmas project for the wife, I started cutting out wood for a sewing thread cabinet for her quilting room. It will have multiple shelves to store the many rolls/colors of thread she uses. I have this feeling after she gets this one for Christmas, she will want a bigger one or a second one. When I get it put together I'll post pictures.

Also made a wood tool box for my 3yr. grandson for Christmas this week. I cut up scrap wood and blocks to fill the box. He almost spotted it today in the shop. Papa had to think fast and throw his shop apron over it. I'll take a picture tomorrow.


jerry-


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 7, 2009)

820wards said:


> My wife has been a quilter for many years. When our son moved into his own place, I converted his bedroom to a quilting room for the wife. I even installed a cork floor so it would be easy on her feet when she stands for a long time. Our neighbor two doors down bought the house between us and converted it into a quilting house, now that is hard core quilting. We have saws, they have sewing machines. For her B-day I bought her this small Singer sewing machine because it was made the year she was born. Quilters are as bad about sewing machines as we are about chainsaws. At last count, my wife has more sewing machines than I have saws.
> 
> As for Christmas project for the wife, I started cutting out wood for a sewing thread cabinet for her quilting room. It will have multiple shelves to store the many rolls/colors of thread she uses. I have this feeling after she gets this one for Christmas, she will want a bigger one or a second one. When I get it put together I'll post pictures.
> 
> ...



That IS hardcore... 

I'll be making some building blocks for my nephew pretty soon - he's only just coming up on 6 months old, so I have a while yet. Maybe for his birthday.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 7, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> That IS hardcore...
> 
> I'll be making some building blocks for my nephew pretty soon - he's only just coming up on 6 months old, so I have a while yet. Maybe for his birthday.


Brad you know those little polished colored birch figues, train sets, etc etc well they are made in an indescript building at the end of my street.
Here is the link, nice stuff I toured the plant,, cool how they do this stuff.
http://www.rlpalmer.com/custom.html


----------



## ckliff (Dec 7, 2009)

peterupnorth said:


> Some great stuff there....that juniper wood is exquisite!
> 
> I was out gathering firewood a month ago and noted that some of the pieces I'd dragged in could be more than just kindling.
> While slicing up some of that dried up old spruce discovered the most stable wood on the inside. This adds a new twist to just going out to search for dry stuff. ....course the painting displays some of the nice things one sees when its -50F.



Gonna sooooooooo steal this idea! How did you seal the wood, and what 
type (oil, acrylic, water) paint did you use? THANKS!

rep comming


----------



## peterupnorth (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, Cliff, much appreciate the complement but this type of thing cannot be reproduced by anyone not experiencing 50 below for extended periods of time.

But I suppose you could do a local scene....
I just sand smooth, put on a fair thick layer of black gesso (any kind of primer, just to seal the wood) and then have at it with oil. I see no reason why you couldn't use any other kind of paint, that you may be used to.
Peter.


----------



## ckliff (Dec 8, 2009)

peterupnorth said:


> But I suppose you could do a local scene....
> .



Thanks for the tips. You can have your 50 below.


----------



## stipes (Dec 9, 2009)

*Beautiful!!!!*



Brmorgan said:


> I made this quilt/blanket hanger for my mom yesterday and today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try to post some pics. tomorrow...Just sprayed the last coat on this morning and some things I made.....
Really like how the color of the diffrent wood stands out....Great job!!!


----------



## 820wards (Dec 9, 2009)

Also made a wood tool box for my 3yr. grandson for Christmas this week. I cut up scrap wood and blocks to fill the box. He almost spotted it today in the shop. Papa had to think fast and throw his shop apron over it. I'll take a picture tomorrow.


Here is the tool box I made for my Grandson for Christmas. Not as fancy as some you your projects, but I had fun making it and I know my Grandson Antonio will enjoy the blocks I will fill it with.

jerry-


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 9, 2009)

*820wards*

I think the toolbox is a great job! Are you going to put a finish on it?
Lawrence


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 9, 2009)

Just blocks? Throw in a wooden hammer, wooden screwdriver, wooden wrench set, safety goggles, gloves and a wooden car, and you will have jr. sidekick.


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 10, 2009)

You know...I still have the old toolbox my grandpa made for me when I was too small to know. In the following years I used to get the odd tool here and there from him. My first tool...a sharpening stone...why would I need that. It wasn't until after he was gone that the whole thing sparked....now I'm a professional full timer. Wish I spent more time with him. 
That tool box was a great idea. Spend some years filling it with tools...teaching him how to use each one as you go.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 10, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> I think the toolbox is a great job! Are you going to put a finish on it?
> Lawrence



As soon as the temp warms up, it's been in the 20's - 30'3 here, I'll put some clear sealer on it. Just too cold in the shop and I don't have a heater in there yet.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Dec 10, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> Just blocks? Throw in a wooden hammer, wooden screwdriver, wooden wrench set, safety goggles, gloves and a wooden car, and you will have jr. sidekick.



LOWES has a Black & Decker tools set that has tools, and all the above things you mention in a kit for $12.99. So went down this morning and got a set before they sell out. So my dilemma now is, do I put the blocks I made in the tool box, or the tool set..... Hummm....

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Dec 10, 2009)

Andrew96 said:


> You know...I still have the old toolbox my grandpa made for me when I was too small to know. In the following years I used to get the odd tool here and there from him. My first tool...a sharpening stone...why would I need that. It wasn't until after he was gone that the whole thing sparked....now I'm a professional full timer. Wish I spent more time with him.
> That tool box was a great idea. Spend some years filling it with tools...teaching him how to use each one as you go.



Antonio seems to be a tool guy, he loves to come out to my shop and look at all the tools, so this Grandpa is planning to spend plenty of time with him showing him how to build stuff. I still have my tool box I got when I was young.

jerry-


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a set of blocks I made for one of my grandsons last year. I made the box to hold all the blocks with one open spot so that he could get them out.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 11, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> This is a set of blocks I made for one of my grandsons last year. I made the box to hold all the blocks with one open spot so that he could get them out.



Backwoods,

Now that is a great idea for blocks. My Grandson is a little over three and this would be a good way to get him going on his letters & numbers. Hope you don't mind if another grandpa copy's your idea? 

jerry-


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 11, 2009)

A Bee hive box for my dear wife. 
Ok not quite a mill and turn it job but it did come in a flat pak kit with nil instructions so I'm pretty proud of myself.
Hope them bees like the baby poo brown paint no other water based color in the shed.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 11, 2009)

derwoodii said:


> A Bee hive box for my dear wife.
> Ok not quite a mill and turn it job but it did come in a flat pak kit with nil instructions so I'm pretty proud of myself.
> Hope them bees like the baby poo brown paint no other water based color in the shed.



I think you wife will like it a lot. My wife likes when I make her something, it means more to her that I spent time making something she'll like.

jerry-


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 11, 2009)

The shop list is starting to take shape. The first project is moms and each of the kids and I will make her a spoon, I will put together a rack for them to hang on as well. Both of the boys project is still up in the air, But the girls project will be a dollhouse out of highly figured maple. It may turn into a birthday present, as there will be a lot of detail work involved. Not to mention that it will be my first dollhouse.


----------



## BobL (Dec 11, 2009)

SWMBO has ordered another stand for her "Gum drop" jewelry.

Earlier this year I made this one for her;





This time she said something rustic she said.

So I went to the scrap wood pile and there I found some grey scungy looking bits of something coniferous (well it certainly smelled like that when I cut it) and sliced it up on the bandsaw where by it sort of fell to bits so I glued it back together and made this.












I thought I did a crappy job but she is delighted and now it has been suggested that I might like to make leetlte boxes out of the wood the gumnuts come from!!! and then she could sell boxed sets!

Cheers


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 12, 2009)

This turtle was a joint efort with my daughter leading the way. Her brother wants a live turtle.


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, I really like that turtle. 
So what does the bottom of the turtle look like? Did you dado two grooves for those feet? How do you keep his head on, once you slide it out? Way cool...what a good idea. What about scale...is it about 8" across (small screw head in table top).


----------



## rkwelp (Dec 13, 2009)

I deleted my previous post due to the size of the pics I inserted. I am reposting with the pics resized. These are some cutting boards I made from cherry and walnut. The walnut was milled from a 120 year old barn timber. The last board also has some black locust and bubinga in it. All of the boards are end grain.














View attachment 117972


View attachment 117973


View attachment 117974


----------



## rkwelp (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's som more cutting boards. These are all edge grain. All of my inlaws(I have alot of them, my wife is from a very large family) will get one of these for Christmas.














View attachment 117975


View attachment 117976


View attachment 117977


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 13, 2009)

I recognize a variation of this pattern from an old wood working magazine I have opened to that page out on my workbench. Lot of nice boards you got there.





The neck has a slot with a peg in it so that it will not come all of the way out. As to scale, nope just what the block of wood would yield. I used a Forstner bit to counter sink the legs and off center, I drilled counter sunk screw holes. Everything was turned on the lathe. The shell is English walnut the rest is maple. I mixed a small amount of green paint with some linseed oil for color.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 13, 2009)

Those are really cool! Nice work.

jerry-


----------



## rkwelp (Dec 13, 2009)

> I recognize a variation of this pattern from an old wood working magazine I have opened to that page out on my workbench. Lot of nice boards you got there.



Yeah, I first saw this type of board in a copy of Wood magazine.


----------



## qweesdraw (Dec 14, 2009)

The chair is beetle kill pine/black walnut.
Lamp is pine beetle kill.


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 15, 2009)

That turtle's really neat. I like how the thinned paint mixed with the grain of the wood. At first, I thought I was looking at a stone.

Here's a rack I made over the weekend for my sister-in-law to hang the baby blankets etc. on:





















The main frame parts are Cherry from a single 8" X 5' 4/4 board I picked up at the lumber supply. Paid $24.xx for the piece - Cherry doesn't grow up here, unfortunately! It's nothing really special, but did have some figure and mineral streaks that are interesting. The rungs are 1-1/8" Juniper dowels that I turned with the duplicator carriage on the lathe. It isn't a very fast process and results in a constant shower of chips in the face, but it works really well. It's hung via keyholes in the uprights.

So far it has two coats of tung oil on it; I'll probably give it a couple more and then seal it with shellac or something.


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 15, 2009)

*Projects*

Brad your thread is moving along nicely for Christmas.Maybe more fellas will post as the time draws nearer.

You fellas sure have some great talent there.I'm sure there will be some very happy people come Christmas morning.
Lawrence


----------



## stipes (Dec 15, 2009)

*I enjoy seein others works!!*

Some really great things you all have made. ...I never would have thought I would enjoy a hobby as much as millin and woodworking...Amazed what everyone has made so far..
My 2 things so far is a jewerly box I made for a friend,,and a towell rack gettin sent off to Ca. to my Sis...Best what I enjoyed is it is all wood from my farm...
Hope more people post ,,,Enjoy seein so many diffrent things....


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 15, 2009)

I see that there has been some who have been spending some time in there work shops. Looking good.






The top spoon is a 3’ Myrtlewood, the next one is a black walnut spoon for Mac and cheese, the last one is a cherry fork for spaghetti. More to come.


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job guys. Mine isn't as exciting in my eyes but my wife really likes it. I was tired of always having to 'wire' a wreath to the door so I came up with this instead of wiring this year. 
It's a wreath hanger. At first I used 3 x 1/2" rare earth magnets but with the thin metal of the door and the super heavy wreath she produced...I had to add a 1.25" one as well. Now she can hang anything on it and it will still stay stuck on. It's cherry, turned post, hand carved scallops around the edge. The big magnet is at the top so you can easily pull it off by grabbing the bottom. 
Ssssshhhhh, She's also getting this new camera I'm using today. Super strong flash, I haven't figured out how to adjust the flash intensity yet.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 18, 2009)

You guys are definately talented! Think I'm going to have to copy that quilt rack. Wife is a quilter.


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 18, 2009)

*Andrew96*

Andrew real nice job you did there! I'm not that talented so I took a 3 1/2 inch spike and drove that in the front door, HAHAHA! Did you use the Lee Valley rare earth magnets?
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 18, 2009)

*Bowtechmadman*

Your wife is a quilter alsh man it's an epidemic! Before my wife began I thought that was a hobby reserved just for little old granny types.Guess I was wrong.
But she did tell me that the majority of the women in the quilting club are older than her.
Lawrence


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 19, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> Andrew real nice job you did there! I'm not that talented so I took a 3 1/2 inch spike and drove that in the front door, HAHAHA! Did you use the Lee Valley rare earth magnets?
> Lawrence



Ya...I got them as a present and never found a good use for them. The 3X 1/2" ones worked in the shop but not on the outside door. I used the cup and magnet with the 1.25". Had to get tools out when I 'tested' it on my table saw table. I couldn't remove it without tools.


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 22, 2009)

Guys...just an update on those rare earth magnets. I had them around the shop stored away for a long time. I never had them out. I then did this project with them. All I can say is be very carefull where you put them. I now have a magnetized set of calipers....doesn't help much working on my metal lathe. I have a magnetized table saw table. Screws will roll from the side towards the area I stuck the magnets too when I epoxied them into the back (stuck down for maybe 10 minutes). A couple of screw drivers are sticky too. All are easy enough to deal with...my calipers are the only real problem. I wish I hadn't measured the magnets.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice projects



HOWEVER a _*true*_ woodworker hasn't started on his Christmas project yet...




Merry Christmas All


----------



## ReevescapeS (Dec 22, 2009)

*Cherry Grandfather Clock*

Here is a cherry grandfather clock i have been working on for the past few months, the cherry lumber was my first tree, taken down from side yard as it showed signs of rot, turned into a saw log and milled with my christmas present Alaskan MK3 two winters ago, last winter i met a fellow woodworker who is also into clocks, my mother is a fan of grandfather clocks so i decided to make her one with the 6"x8" beam i left and some 1" boards i sawed from the cherry, it was all warped a bit from drying it too quickly in house near woodstove, and the beam had sapwood and the heart which had started to rot, thursday i'm delivering it with the keninger works cable weights pendulum and chimes, 3 glass doors, and i didn't use any other fasteners other than the feet and door mounts, all the rest is held together with 3/8" dowels we made on the router with a full bullnose bit out of scrap cut offs


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys have got some talent! 

I will be attempting to build a small play pantry for my 2yr old daughter before Christmas but probably won't have it done until late Christmas eve!  Not sure how this is going to turn out but I'll post pics of whetever I end up with.


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 22, 2009)

Andrew96 said:


> Guys...just an update on those rare earth magnets. I had them around the shop stored away for a long time. I never had them out. I then did this project with them. All I can say is be very carefull where you put them. I now have a magnetized set of calipers....doesn't help much working on my metal lathe. I have a magnetized table saw table. Screws will roll from the side towards the area I stuck the magnets too when I epoxied them into the back (stuck down for maybe 10 minutes). A couple of screw drivers are sticky too. All are easy enough to deal with...my calipers are the only real problem. I wish I hadn't measured the magnets.



Hm, that's interesting. You usually have to swipe the magnet(s) over something repeatedly or leave them for an extended period of time to magnetize it. I deliberately magnetize most of my screwdrivers except the ones I use around my computers. Though ironically that's where a magnetic tip would probably come in handiest, since I'm forever dropping screws into tight spots.

I like the magnets they have on Mythbusters - they're about the size of a hockey puck. I'm not sure what their rating is but I've seen them do some absolutely insane stuff with 'em. They would probably be fairly easy to maim or kill yourself with if you weren't careful though. I have some fairly large RE magnets that I've ripped out of old computer hard drives and they're strong enough; I've had some brutal blood blisters on my fingers due to them slipping together at the wrong moment. I actually have a bracelet somewhere that I made out of nothing but a bunch of 5/16" rare earth magnets and 5/16" slingshot ammo in an alternating pattern. Even those buggers are strong enough to keep that thing on my wrist under almost all circumstances.


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 23, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> Hm, that's interesting. You usually have to swipe the magnet(s) over something repeatedly or leave them for an extended period of time to magnetize it.



Well I don't know how long they will last. The table saw still holds screws...the calipers still pick up everything. 
The really big ones on MBusters are crazy. Very fun.


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 23, 2009)

ReevescapeS said:


> Here is a cherry grandfather clock i have been working on for the past few months,



Nice job. I like those big clocks...sound great. Nice workbench (toy in background with tools/lumber on it). That's clean.


----------



## ReevescapeS (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks, how did you get my picture into the post like that? that is my older wood working buddies car to be rebuilt, he had 2 brand new ones after college, thats his next project as hes retiring next month, mine will be a huge all wooden mobil work table made from soft maple i milled off my own property


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 23, 2009)

You can search something like posting pictures. I opened your picture, moved to the top in the bar (whatever that place is called) and copied the full link (of your picture that you posted). I then embedded it into my reply. 
I'm having a problem posting the characters since it really wants me to put a picture in there rather than the actual characters...so... 
You start with a square bracket with the letters img in it, then closing square bracket, then copy the link, then finish with another square bracket, a / and the letters img, then another square bracket at the end. Sometimes it adds other stuff like url in square brackets when I press paste at the front and at the end, but I just take those back out.

Well you better not show this photo to your buddy then. He might not like you using his next project as a work bench. I hope when you agreed to store the car you also took a set of keys. You never know when you need some screws from the store.


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 23, 2009)

Andrew96 said:


> You can search something like posting pictures. *I opened your picture, moved to the top in the bar (whatever that place is called) and copied the full link (of your picture that you posted). I then embedded it into my reply.
> I'm having a problem posting the characters since it really wants me to put a picture in there rather than the actual characters...so...
> You start with a square bracket with the letters img in it, then closing square bracket, then copy the link, then finish with another square bracket, a / and the letters img, then another square bracket at the end. Sometimes it adds other stuff like url in square brackets when I press paste at the front and at the end, but I just take those back out.*
> 
> Well you better not show this photo to your buddy then. He might not like you using his next project as a work bench. I hope when you agreed to store the car you also took a set of keys. You never know when you need some screws from the store.



Now if that aint just confusing, take the car out for a nice drive and try to figure out how to post pics. When you get back just open the picture up copy the properties, click the insert image, clear the (http://) then past, and click ok. Be sure to wash and wax it when you are all done, and keep the fliuds fresh. I would have to remove about 4" of dust and remove a couple truck loads of "usable stuff" to pull the old truck out, not that it would not like to go for a nice spirng drive around the county.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 24, 2009)

Andrew96 said:


> Nice job. I like those big clocks...sound great. Nice workbench (toy in background with tools/lumber on it). That's clean.



Wives like to use them as clothes rack too. I catch my wife putting clothes from the dryer on my 66 Shelby and we end up having WORDS...

Had a buddy in high school who had a blue 383 Charger. Fun car!
jerry-


----------



## BobL (Dec 24, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> ]I like the magnets they have on Mythbusters - they're about the size of a hockey puck. I'm not sure what their rating is but I've seen them do some absolutely insane stuff with 'em. They would probably be fairly easy to maim or kill yourself with if you weren't careful though. I have some fairly large RE magnets that I've ripped out of old computer hard drives and they're strong enough; I've had some brutal blood blisters on my fingers due to them slipping together at the wrong moment. I actually have a bracelet somewhere that I made out of nothing but a bunch of 5/16" rare earth magnets and 5/16" slingshot ammo in an alternating pattern. Even those buggers are strong enough to keep that thing on my wrist under almost all circumstances.



The 1" diameter magnets I use on my newer anti-bar-sag device can hold 37 lbs.
See http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=99773

The magnet from an old hard drive I used on my first anti-bar-sag device holds 35 lbs.


----------



## Old Hilly (Dec 24, 2009)

When it comes to powerful magnets that are cheap........Next time you see a microwave oven laying unwanted in a council clean-up, grab it and remove the magnetron (the strange looking thing with all the cooling fins on it) that is the heart of the oven. 
I should issue a warning here> There are HIGH VOLTAGES inside that oven and they can be there for days or even weeks after the oven was used last. Some ovens can run at anywhere up to 6,000 volts and that, I can assure you, hurts like hell if you happen to put your hand on the wrong part!
Anyway, inside that magnetron there are 2 circular (doughnut shaped actually) magnets (you need to dismantle the magnetron to get to the magnets) that make really good clamps, suports, hanger-uppers or whatever you need a big, strong, cheap magnet for.
Have a merry Christmas,
Dennis.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyway, inside that magnetron there are 2 circular (doughnut shaped actually) magnets (you need to dismantle the magnetron to get to the magnets) that make really good clamps, suports, hanger-uppers or whatever you need a big, strong, cheap magnet for.
Have a merry Christmas,
Dennis.[/QUOTE]

Dennis,

My friend is a GE tech and gets those doughnut magnets by the dozens and I'm lucky enough to get them from him. I take empty tuna fish cans that I open with one of those openers that leaves the rounded edge on the can. Then I mix epoxy and glue the magnet to the can. Now when I work on my saw blades I just stick it to the blade or steel handle and put the nuts/washers in the can, I never loose them that way.

jerry-


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 24, 2009)

Old Hilly said:


> I should issue a warning here>



Dennis....Am I only looking for capacitors? 

Seems I need to hunt hard drives and microwaves now.


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 24, 2009)

And if you find enough microwaves and keep the big transformers inside, you can build a welder out of them:

http://www.dansworkshop.com/electricity-and-electronics/homebuilt-arc-welder.htm

If you want extra fun with transformers though, grab a Neon sign transformer or a flyback transformer from an old CRT-style TV - these guys put out 12KV+ but at very low amperage. Dangerous for sure, but neat to play with.


----------



## Old Hilly (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, the capacitors store a fair sort of charge but some machines have a discharge resistor that will drain the capacitor of it's charge over a couple of days. Problem is, how do you tell if it is working? Best to discharge the capitor before starting to dismantle things.You need to short out the terminals on the capacitor with some sort of very well insulated jumper-wire, screwdriver or whatever. If there is a charge left in the cap, you should get a good size "splat!" when you short out the terminals so use an old screwdriver, not a good one.
Then you can dig out the Magnetron and start dismantleing it. Once you get the cooling fins off (usually just a press-fit) you can delve inside for the magnets at each end. I bought some magnetic welding clamps a while ago and they consisted of a doughnut-shaped magnet with 2 steel plates rivited to it, just like the magnets in a magnetron. You live and learn!
Have a happy Christmas and keep an eye out for old microeave ovens on the footpath/sidewalk.
Dennis.


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, and those capacitors can be rigged up to make a good spot welder too. Haven't done it yet but it's on my to-do list.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 24, 2009)

820wards said:


> My wife has been a quilter for many years. When our son moved into his own place, I converted his bedroom to a quilting room for the wife. I even installed a cork floor so it would be easy on her feet when she stands for a long time. Our neighbor two doors down bought the house between us and converted it into a quilting house, now that is hard core quilting. We have saws, they have sewing machines. For her B-day I bought her this small Singer sewing machine because it was made the year she was born. Quilters are as bad about sewing machines as we are about chainsaws. At last count, my wife has more sewing machines than I have saws.
> 
> As for Christmas project for the wife, I started cutting out wood for a sewing thread cabinet for her quilting room. It will have multiple shelves to store the many rolls/colors of thread she uses. I have this feeling after she gets this one for Christmas, she will want a bigger one or a second one. When I get it put together I'll post pictures.
> 
> ...




Well I finished my wife's Christmas gift in the nick of time today and my daughter has it all wrapped up. I made her a cabinet for her quilting room to put the many different colors of thread she uses on her embroidery machine. I think she will like it.





















And here is one of the tool box I made my Grandson.






So I made the deadline.

jerry-


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job on the thread case. I really like the meter stick frame. Cool idea. Ok...so it only shows inches.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 26, 2009)

from my days as a lobster man i make this now all red oak tom trees


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 26, 2009)

This is the project that the kids and I spend most of our shop time working on. Just a collection of spoons and forks.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 26, 2009)

ReevescapeS said:


> thanks, how did you get my picture into the post like that? that is my older wood working buddies car to be rebuilt, he had 2 brand new ones after college, thats his next project as hes retiring next month, mine will be a huge all wooden mobil work table made from soft maple i milled off my own property




Can't see the side marker lights, I would guess '69 Charger.


You fellas make some really kewl stuff, I am still waiting for my MK111 to get across the Rockies.

Arg, I need to find some good uses for me bootie, shelves for my toys should be an easy first project.

I saw a link for wooden bowls, made from Sycamore, it had surprisingly pretty grain. I think I need to start looking for a lathe now.

Thanks Guys', first chainsaws, now this, will it ever end! (I hope not)


----------



## billstuewe (Dec 27, 2009)

The last issue of Wood Magazine had a chip and dip server plan that looked like fun to make so I made on and gave to my wife for Christmas--She was pleased--(walnut/maple)


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice! Did you use a flat-bottomed "bowl & tray" router bit for that? I have one that I've only used for flattening wide pieces of wood so far, but intend on getting into that sort of thing as well.


----------



## BobL (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice work again Brad - I'd greenie ya but I have to share it around!

Love the two tone Bowl Bill - have to have a go myself at that some time.


----------



## billstuewe (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Bob--
And thanks Brad, Yes I used a "bowl and tray" bit--1 1/4" and a collet extension. I had the bit but had to order a bearing for it. Seems they do not make a 1 1/4" x 1/2" bearing but have to press a 1/16" sleeve around the outside of a 1 1/8" x 1/2' bearing and charge double for it. I also ordered the collet extender. 
I am not sure why but it seems that almost every project requires some tool that I do not already own--kinda neat how that happens though.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is what I wound up with. Started cutting boards to length Tuesday night but didn't really get going on it until Christmas Eve. This will go along with an Elmo restaurant my daughter got for her birthday. She loves that thing so my wife bought her some dishes and food and wanted something to organize it all. This is what she got:












So far it has been a hit with my two kids. They have been taking orders from us and bringing out meals.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 28, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Here is what I wound up with. Started cutting boards to length Tuesday night but didn't really get going on it until Christmas Eve. This will go along with an Elmo restaurant my daughter got for her birthday. She loves that thing so my wife bought her some dishes and food and wanted something to organize it all. This is what she got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great Job Dad! Looks great and I'll bet the little lady likes it a lot?

jerry-


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 28, 2009)

billstuewe said:


> Thanks Bob--
> And thanks Brad, Yes I used a "bowl and tray" bit--1 1/4" and a collet extension. I had the bit but had to order a bearing for it. Seems they do not make a 1 1/4" x 1/2" bearing but have to press a 1/16" sleeve around the outside of a 1 1/8" x 1/2' bearing and charge double for it. I also ordered the collet extender.
> I am not sure why but it seems that almost every project requires some tool that I do not already own--kinda neat how that happens though.



Funny you had the same issue finding a bearing as I did. My bit is a Freud, and I know the bearing is available from them, for a ridiculous price. After checking all the local bearing & machine shops I came up empty too. Then after digging through a bunch of random ones I had downstairs, I found a couple that were EXACTLY what I needed, though I think they're a bit thicker than the Freud ones. I've put the mic on them and they're about .005" larger diameter than the bit's cutters. Nothing a bit of sanding can't take care of. They fit the shank like a glove too. I know I bought these bearings for some project or another a while ago, but can't remember for the life of me what it was. Obviously wasn't that important!


----------



## BobL (Dec 31, 2009)

*Delux Camping oven*

This is more of a New Year project since we're going camping at a caravan park on the south coast of Western Australia that (very unusual for Australia at this time of the year) allows fires in an open drum even in the middle of summer . We call it camping but we go with 2 vehicles (large hired camper van complete with bathroom, plus our stationwagon) and all the mod cons we can carry. 

For several years we used a Stainless Steel drum from a clothes drier as a fire place and it has been great. That part is the lower half of the contraption below. Place a steel plate on the top of the drum for BBQ - take top off steel plae for evening campfire ambience.

To aid ventilation when using BBQ plate on the original drum I drilled more holes in the bottom and cut and added a small doorway on the side to allow wood to be added The steel hinges on the small doorway finally rusted solid over winter so they needed to be replaced. I have two spare drums and was thinking about replacing the old drum. instead I decided to use a drum as a second story camp oven. And here is the final product.






I'm not that happy with the chimney adapter but it will do for now until I form a nice sheet metal cone.

The brushed SS strap and most of the other steel was chimnet left over from another project and all I had to buy was the top half of the chimney, and the SS hinges and rivets. 






Extra wide oven doorway for easy getting stuff in and out.




Inside it has a 1mm thick flame deflector plate and a SS grate 30 mm above that for resting cookware on. 
We're thinking baked whole fish, pizza and bread seeing as SWMBO has the appliance from heaven or is it hell that you throw stuff into and out comes bread dough ready to bake.

I have no idea if it will work, it has very little thermal mass so the wood will have to be kept up to it - I will report back soon.

Oh yeah - and it comes apart for easy transport.


----------



## billstuewe (Dec 31, 2009)

And what time will supper be ready? And can you give specific directions?
As usual, Great job Bob.


----------



## BobL (Dec 31, 2009)

billstuewe said:


> And what time will supper be ready?


We normally eat around 7:30 pm


> And can you give specific directions?


Head west out of Walpole turn left at the caravan park site, our spot in under the peppermint - site #1


> As usual, Great job Bob.


Thanks


----------



## BobL (Jan 4, 2010)

2 of 4 of last nights products from the camping oven.











and they tasted every bit s good as they looked.


----------



## billstuewe (Jan 4, 2010)

I knew I shoulda' caught that next plane heading west!
That looks to me like you were really roughin' it.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 4, 2010)

*Mmmmm Yummy*

Those are two might tasty looking pizza's Bob!
Lawrence


----------



## Andrew96 (Jan 5, 2010)

BobL said:


> We call it camping but we go with 2 vehicles (large hired camper van complete with bathroom, plus our stationwagon) and all the mod cons we can carry.



Around here we just call it Rving..since I don't have a tent...just a Motorhome which sounds like what you rented (complete with everything). I see the cool BBQ/Fire pit thingy you made...but what is it that you took with you? Is this local lingo? What are "mod cons". Maybe I need some?


----------



## BobL (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew96 said:


> Around here we just call it Rving..since I don't have a tent...just a Motorhome which sounds like what you rented (complete with everything). I see the cool BBQ/Fire pit thingy you made...but what is it that you took with you? Is this local lingo? What are "mod cons". Maybe I need some?



Yeah - It's RV-ing.

What we took with us was the whole thing.





Mod cons are modern conveniences, food processor to make the pizza dough, coffee grinder, laptop, etc.

Yesterday SWMBO made scones (cross between bread and cake)





To go with the home made apricot jello she made from the 10lb of apricots we picked off the local trees.


----------



## 820wards (Jan 5, 2010)

BobL said:


> Yeah - It's RV-ing.
> 
> What we took with us was the whole thing.
> 
> ...





Bob,

Your making us hungry....

Cool BBQ/oven.

jerry-

jerry-


----------



## Andrew96 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks BobL. Yup...makes me wish we could take off Rving right now. A bit cold though. While you say mods and cons...I just say all the gadgets. Same thing. Sounds like your Rving is the same as mine....always way too much fun. Though we do eat scones...not from an oven like that one. Nice job...works...portable, looks good.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2010)

*BobL*

What the heck is a SWMBO?
Lawrence


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 6, 2010)

"I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.
I cut down trees, I eat my lunch,
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shopping
And have buttered *scones* for tea."

LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jan 6, 2010)

S-she
W-who
M-must
B-be
O-obeyed
As in wife or signifcant other.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2010)

*Stihl-in-Ky*

Thanks for clearing that up for me!
Lawrence


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL I always knew _who_ that referred to, but never _why_ or exactly what the letters meant.


----------



## BobL (Jan 6, 2010)

SWMBO tells me that I need to be more specific.

Our "scones" = your "biscuits"
For Jello I should have said "Jelly" - we call it Jam


----------

